# What do you collect? Other than knives...



## shinyunggyun (Jul 6, 2021)

Or whetstones.


----------



## Pensfan (Jul 6, 2021)

I collect vintage fountain pens, mostly German piston fillers but several others in there as well. I also collect firearms (nothing too out of the ordinary yet), hockey cards and memorabilia, vintage metal desks, metal bookcases, and books


----------



## parbaked (Jul 6, 2021)

Spoons….


----------



## panda (Jul 6, 2021)

memes


----------



## McMan (Jul 6, 2021)

dust


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 6, 2021)

I guess coffee cups subconsciously? I have 15-20?


----------



## Qapla' (Jul 6, 2021)

parbaked said:


> Spoons….


What kinds of spoons?


----------



## bsfsu (Jul 7, 2021)

Skateboards, old tools...... new tools and injuries. Though the injury collection is not growing as fast as it used to.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 7, 2021)

Antique swords


----------



## famnor (Jul 7, 2021)

I collect Japanese military sake bottles and cups.


----------



## Nagakin (Jul 7, 2021)

Trauma


----------



## tcmx3 (Jul 7, 2021)

Guitars and amplifiers
technically fountain pens, camera lenses, books but most of those are a bit less frequent purchases these days (dont think Ive bought a camera lens in over 5 years)


----------



## Bodine (Jul 7, 2021)

Money and memories.


----------



## ian (Jul 7, 2021)

Tendon injuries, mostly.


----------



## rob (Jul 7, 2021)

Records (LP's) CD's, headphones, pocket knives, gig and or band T-shirts of bands I've seen live.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 7, 2021)

my wife thinks I collect cameras, but from my perspective I just can't get rid of the old ones


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 8, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> I guess coffee cups subconsciously? I have 15-20?


----------



## dafox (Jul 8, 2021)

rob said:


> Records (LP's) CD's, headphones, pocket knives, gig and or band T-shirts of bands I've seen live.


What is the best way to sell cd's, I've got 100's that I don't listen to any more.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 8, 2021)

Ladybugs


----------



## Bodine (Jul 8, 2021)

I donated my cd's to goodwill and wrote the entire cost off my taxes.


----------



## Mlan (Jul 8, 2021)

Debt


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jul 20, 2021)

mostly "myself", after seeing that morning-face in the mirror. (who's that OLD guy???)


----------



## IsoJ (Jul 21, 2021)

Mondays


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 21, 2021)

Nerf darts. Mostly on the stairs. Luckily no longer Legos.


----------



## WiriWiri (Jul 21, 2021)

Dust


----------



## BillHanna (Jul 21, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> Nerf darts. Mostly on the stairs. Luckily no longer Legos.


Lucky. I collect both.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jul 21, 2021)

For me, it's "stuff". Can't really call it a "collection" because I don't see myself as a "collector",,, but,,,, I've got quite a collection of,,,,, "stuff".
I don't have space enough,,, for all that "stuff",,, and so I say enuff!!! enuff!!!


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 21, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Lucky. I collect both.


Hopefully not in your feet like me!


----------



## BillHanna (Jul 21, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> Hopefully not in your feet like me!


In the vacuum and lawn mower, mostly.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Regrets


----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2021)

Pointless1 said:


> Regrets



No regrets!


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 21, 2021)

How about ragrets or regerts? They ok?


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 21, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> In the vacuum and lawn mower, mostly.


Oh man! Lawn mower is a new one for me. Ever drop one down a heating duct? Rattles for weeks...


----------



## BillHanna (Jul 22, 2021)

The nerf darts become mulch.

“Hey, buddy. I’m going to mow. Make sure you get your darts out of the yard.“.

“I did.”


[voiceover] He didn’t.


----------



## Morkandbert (Aug 4, 2021)

Outside plants
Have a modest and very very small blown glass paper weight collection.


----------

